# Computer shut down during BIOS update



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Hard drive not cooperating with Mobo?*

Hello. I have had a frustrating last few days trying unsuccessfully to get my computer to work. My problem started when I think I removed the jumpers on the mobo cmos settings and bios settings. Since then I have had to start from getting my computer to boot up to the POST screen. I have unfortunately reached a dead end. I have my ECS RS400-A mobo booting up fin, BIOS and all but I haven't been able to reach a windows desktop. Not knowing where to begin, I went ahead and hooked up the Hard drive externally to a different computer. I transferred all needed data to this computer and then hooked it back up to my broken comp. I tryed to re-install Xp PRO onto the Hard drive but got a variety of errors each time I tryed. the I try installing XP home - same results. So I tryed installing Xp pro onto the hard drive from the other workign computer and i did successfully. However I plugged it back into the broken comp which read it has a faulty disk ( i got an error on boot up saying something to the extent of disk drive error. insert system disk.) So I am not sure what might be the problem. Maybe it is a motherboard issue. I do remember havingto flash the Mobo BIOS but I managed to get to a windows desktop before. If it is a BIOS out-of date problem, anyone know how to manully update an ECS RS400A mobo? on the site it only offers a flashable version of the latest update (1.1). thank you for any help. It is always appreciated.

Darkfox3393


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Downlo...OS&DetailDesc=RS400-A(V1.0)&MenuID=35&LanID=9

That link is to the latest BIOS, and also contains a link (which is a popup box) that tells you how to flash the BIOS through DOS, which is what you will have to do since Windows does not boot up. You need to have the CMOS jumper on the right pins. Check your manual. If the BIOS is not the problem, the motherboard may have problems.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

HELP!!!! I just was manually installing the BIOS update in awardflash in DOS mode when it said WARNING do not shut off or reset your computer while it was installing, my computer shut off!!!! AGH! This just frightens me. Please tell me this doesn't mean what I tihnk it means? .


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

I was installing a BIOS update for my ECS RS400-A mobo and when the Flash program was installing the update file (while the WARNING do not shut off or reset message was up), my computer just shut off. I am sure the power button or anything was not nudged. So now I am stuck with no BIOS on my computer and am unable to do anything with it. Does anyone know how to fix this? 

I have tried clearing the CMOS unsuccessfully as well.

All help is appreciated,
Darkfox3393


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.sysopt.com/tutorials/article.php/3532681


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have merged your threads as the problems are probably related


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Great I have a bad feeling about this

I started it back up and it does say Award Boot block Bios or sometihng to that extent, but it shows an error which says BIOS checksum ROM error. Below that it says "searching floppy drive A for media...." but nothing happens, even though I have a DOS boot disk in the floppy drive.

What is suggested that I do next?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it sounds like you have not prepared the floppy correctly print off the instuctions and redo it


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmm actually, I just checked and I'm not sure if my floppy drive is being powered. I turn on my copmuter and the green light doesn't flash or anything. I made sure the power and everything was plugged in correctly still with no success. Any more ideas? heh.

Thanks btw.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try another power plug in the floppy check the cable is secure and you have not knocked it loose


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Done. same result.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

I wonder if the floppy controller has somehow been disabled in the BIOS?


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

somehow....I don't know how to change it back then . But it seems that that could be a probable issue. But I have no clue how to fix it. argh!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you cannot enter the bios i don't see how
have you and can you use a mulitimeter if yes check the power on the 12v line
http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...-tricks/65936-troubleshooting-multimeter.html


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

'Friad I dont have a tester for this but I am pretty sure it's not a power issue for it was workkign before the BIOS troubles came.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you can also go to ebay do a search for "bios Chip" there you will find numerous vendors that will flash a new chip to any bios version you desire for your motherboard about $10.00 to $15.00 I have used a vendor many times named "Angelib" very fast turn around service!


the bios chip simply inserts into a socket you can remove the existing chip with a paper clip by bending the ends of the clip in a "J" hook to gently pry up the corners of the bios chip

or you can go to radio shack and buy a bios chip pulling tool?????


make sure when you remove your existing chip you write down some orientation notes on the bios chip their is a orientation mark; like a squared off corner or shallow half circle on one edge (dont use stickers or writing for orientation) 

when you put the new chip back in you must be sure to have the orientation correct or the new chip will fry :upset: 

its an easy job really>>>>> if you relax!


http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=130913&seqNum=7&rl=1


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Im almost thinking of just selling that motherboard with no BIOS chip or buy a new chip for it and sell it. How much would a used mobo sell for w/o a BIOS chip? with BIOS?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

next to nothing


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmm.... ok. Then exactly how do I buy a new BIOSchip for my mobo? I don't know exactly what to search for sorry. 

Oh and a motherboard I was looking at on newegg - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813135218
what are your personal opinions on this motherboard? I am looking for something that will be fast enough for gaming and has plently of PCI slots and a PCI-E X16 slot. And a mobo with a price from 50-120 dollars. I can start a new topic if i need to but i was just wondering your personal input ^_^.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/new-Replacement...12QQihZ009QQcategoryZ1244QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

There has never been an ECS motherboard I would spend $100.00 dollars on!




The top of the line mobo makers are Asus, Abit, Gigabyte, MSI, Dfi ( i believe the order is correct too!)

then come the next tier: ASrock, Epox, AOpen,Tyan, Foxconn

the bottom of the pail = ECS, Jetway, Caintech


research in here for a mobo:
http://www.motherboards.org/ranking/motherboard-rank.html


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

K thanks. I've narrowed my search down to 3 from newegg. They are open box but low priced with all the features I want. Out of these three which is better in your opinion:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813138254R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130051R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131578R

Thanks for the help again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

normally i would go with asus but of the ones you listed
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130051R


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

of course the most expensive one ^.^;. How much better is it? I have a really tight budget. Heh.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the reason i picked that one is it accepts the latest cpu's which gives you scope for upgradeing in the future without having to replace the m/b again
the other 2 are old technology that's why they are cheap
it will save you money in the long run


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The asus board would be my first choice too then the Biostar The open box deal is a great way to save money


all three of those are very good motherboards; FAR better than the ECS line!


and like Dai has mentioned the Asus board gives you options for the future


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Dont hesitate to look for used boards on ebay too, there are some great deals flying around their now that the kids with Dad's charge cards are sucking up the latest and greatest available from Intel Core-2 systems


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

STATUS UPDATE: I have been fiddling with the floppy drive cable twisting and turning it and plugging it in differently and I finnaly have power in my floppy drive. Other than that nothing else happens. It still hangs at "Detecting floppy drive A media..._" At least I feel I am making progess. Now I just need to figure out how to get the mobo to read the floppy disk somehow.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

......or mayeb i just reversed the cable so now it's wrong. *sigh*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does the floppy light flash as you turn the computer on


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

No. if i have the floppy cable plugged in correctly it doesn't light up at all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the floppy drive out of the computer and plug it in so you can see the plugs are going in correctly
when you start it should flash like the cd drives do
if the light is on solid the cable is in wrong
no lights it is either getting no power or the drive has died


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah i've been messing with it. It is strange though. I can plug it in wrong and get a constant light (i assume this means it is getting power). but when it is in correctly, it is like the IDE takes away the power because there is no flash. The light has no activity. I did try a separate floppy drive with the same results.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have another floppy cable to try


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

yes i tried 2 other cables without success as well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the drive in another computer
replace the floppy drive


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Gah. Tried both. no good -.-;

Thanks for helping

I'm callin it a night. I'll be back in the mornin.


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

www,badflash.com

may be of some assistance.

A failed flash BIOS upgrade is amongst the most terminal things you can do to your motherboard and pc.

Some BIOS's can be flashed back to the previous version.

Personally after a nightmare some years back, I would not flashbupgrade my BIOS unless my computer manufuacturer basically insisted upon it to fix an issue unsolvable except by a flash BIOS upgrade.

A new BIOS version exists for my Dell 4700 but from experience I'm staying well clear of it for the time being.

The new BIOS does not give me any new feature or service. 

If it ain't broke I'm not going to fix it.

hth

Ceri


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well here's the whole story behind it. I built my own computer right. But the first time when I got it running, I constantly got BSoD or random shut downs and reboots. So I tried flashing the BIOS and walla. it was fixed. however, there came a day when I was installing a floppy drive and I am not sure if i bumped or knocked something in the process but my computer would'nt even POST. from there. I have tried several things. I think one problem was that the jumpers came off the BIOS_WP and CMOS settings. Ever since I put those correctly in place, I have been stuck. My computer managed to POST but wouldn't read my hard drive. I tried re-installign windows on the hard drive several times with tthat computer but a BSoD would always come up during the installation (varieties of different errors). So I figured 'hey, maybe it's another BIOS issue'. So I when to the ECS site found my board and the BIOS and put it on a floppy. During the DOS flash, while it was installing and showed the WARNING do not reset or shut off computer, my computer just acts like it wants to cause trouble and shuts down on its own. That is where I stand. Now, it doesn't even want to read the floppy drive -.-.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Aww noo please don't give up on me. Is this problem soutionless? is the board trash?


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

Look on the motherboard for a maintenance jumper and try reseting your BIOS using that

hth

Ceri


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for the computer to shut down during the flash and your other problems i would suspect you built the computer with an inadequate power supply to run it
post your system specs including the details from the label on the side of the power supply


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ceri: I have done this several times however it doesnt seem to have any effect. When I move the jumper to the correct setting, is the computer supposed to even power on? When I put it in the Clear CMON jumper setting it wont even start. If this is supposed to be this way thenit has no effect . 

Dai: Specs-

ECS RS400-A Rev 1.0 mobo
Celeron D 3.2Ghz CPU
2x512mb DDR2 OCZ RAM(currently operating with one stick)
Sapphire Radeon X850XT PCI-E Graphics Card
Xion 450W Model LC-B450E PSU

If I left anything important out let me know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's a $12 power supply that supplies 18a on the 12v line where you need at least 24a
the video card pulls 68w on it's own you need to spend near 10x that amount of dollars on a psu,always buy your psu seperate from the case
put your specs in here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
based on a quality psu and add 30% to the end result
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

I ran my computer through that calculator with a end result of 512W recommended. Does this mean that I ruined my board overtime because of a lack of power?

I also have an Ante True 430W PSU layin around if that would be better. It's just that my board has a 24pin power supply conntecter and the Antec has a 20 pin. Whereas the Xion has a 24 pin. 

Where did you find the amount of (#)a required for my mobo btw?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the amps for video cards
http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=7&t=9354
when you have a problem you need to find the cause if possible before taking action
updating the bios is one of the last things to look at
the first thing to do is fit the psu that will run it,then seeing where you stand to see about correcting what is wrong
you may be able to recover all
look at a 600-650w supply to put in


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

So what exactly will the higher quality PSU fix as far as my dilemy is as of now? Don't get me wrong I totally understand that it will be needed, but seeing as I made it about 4 months w/o one, I don't get how it will fix my 'frozen boot-up' heh. Thank you for helping.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your original problems were probably caused by the power supply,and when your repairs failed due to the power supply you looked for other causes and compounded them
with the power out of the equasion the fixes repairs will probably successful


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Fox simpley put >>>>>> you need a bios chip & new PSU


I reccomend either the Antec Trio Rail 650 watt for $99.00 after rebate or the OCZ Gamer 700 watt

both at newegg.com


they are awesome supplies for the money, you need atleast a 550 watt but you wont find a really high quality one for much less than $100.00

the ones for $60.00 and under are real clunkers!


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well....I am currently in the RMA process . So hopefully I will get back a working motherboard replacement. However I will purchase a new PSU for it. I am looking on ebay and newegg for some decent low price ones. Are there any brands I should stay away from?


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/24-Pin-Chiefmax...ryZ44949QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/650-Watt-Dual-F...ryZ44949QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Logysis-650...ryZ44949QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817174024
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817190012

Which of those look best?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at post 49


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Darkfox-
Please don't be mislead by off brand supplies that claim high wattage.
The desired decision would be to buy a quality supply that delivers steady current, under load stress.
You need to spend $100 plus.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok How are these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817174024
^ under $100 but is it still ok?

Otherwise:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817190012
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817371001&name=Item-#:-N82E16817371001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817341002
yes two of those were suggested by linderman. I just need you assisstance to find the best deal and buy for my money and needs. 

I will have up to 4 CD/DVD drives, 1 zip-drive, 1 floppy, 1-3 Hard drives, 1 PCI-E vid card, a 24-pin mobo, and a 4-pin CPU power connection if that will help. Thank you all again. This has been the best group I have worked with on TSF yet ^_^


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OK: here goes


The *Hipro * for my taste is over priced; for an additional $25.00 you can own the Antec 650 after rebate 
The Hipro does not even list an efficiency rating in the specifications on the Newegg page. I would not even consider buying a PSU until the efficiency rating was know; hope you dont expect it to be more than 75% actually I would be surprised if that high! 
IMHO that unit is worth *$50.00* @ $50.00 maybee worth playing with it provided you are not running an expensive CPU or video card or high performance ram ?????






Choice #1 of the *group* is over priced for what you are getting! a 75% efficient PSU is NOT a high quality unit yet the price tag is slightly over $100.00 poo-poo on them

The Antec 650 is awesome 85% efficient unit its cost $99.00 after rebate :laugh: 

The OCZ 700 watt is an awesome supply but tops out your budget. Personally I think this unit is awesome too @ 85% efficient.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Gah so should I just go with the Antec because it fits in my budget? what is better about the OCZ? 

And did you look at the Xion? or is that just trash as well?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the *Xion * was the one I was refering to that is 75% efficent which could be about a grade of *C+* for $75.00 that unit is also over priced another good choice maybeeeee if it were $60.00
IMHO it would be silly to not spend another $25.00 for a far better unit; after all, you would be buying a huge improvement between the two units for only $25.00 how can that not be evaluated as a very smart choice ?????

but there is always the threat of a junk PSU killing your motherboard or ram or hard drive thats when the old sales rule really applies

"*The sweet taste of cheaper prices is long forgotten when the bitterness of poor quality sets in!"*

What makes the OCZ better >>>> the extra 100 watts>>> :laugh: but only "if" you can use them ????????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

another thought:

most all computer enthuasists think a 650 watt PSU will always deliver 650 watts of power

that is a HUGE mis-conception


thats the MAX power output of your unit @ 20 degrees celcius testing environment. Your actual computer "box" will be more like 40-50C the higher the temps the less voltage a unit can sustain!

its the same as your car, your car can probally go over 100 miles an hour, but what will happen if you enter in a NASCAR racing event, your motor is not designed to sustain that beating

in summary; a 650 watt *HIGH quality* unit can produce about 450-550 watts day in and day out all the time just like your car can sustain 70 miles per hour all day!


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

So between OCZ and the Antec its just a matter of how demanding my workstation is? I posted my specs earlier if that would help. I plan on playing not the newest of the new but decent games around the quality of BF2. Playing these games and watching movies will probably be the most difficult things this PC is put through. Unless Internet or something simple I didn't look at requires a lot of power.. anywho. If its just a matter of Watts then I might go with the 650w.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yup I dont throw money around either! the antec 650 Tri will suit your needs purrrrrrrfectly 

the onmly diff between those two units is the extra 50 watts which you wont need anyway


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

perfect. Thank you alll for the help. all my problems have been solved . It is well appreciated.

Thanks

Darkfox3393


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

good news


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hooray! :4-clap:


----------

